# Suggestions for Clinic Abroad for Donor Egg Treatment



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,

Me and my partner are thinking of going abroad for our next cycle of donor egg/own sperm treatment in the future (whenever that may be given the way things are at the minute).  I know it won't be for a long time but I'm sure like a lot of ladies will understand having a plan makes me feel better  


Does anybody have any thoughts on which clinics to use or that I can do a bit of research into? I have been looking into Reprofit and I have also heard good things about Gennet and a lot of ladies seem to be going to Spain. Any advice/experiences good or bad would be much appreciated.

Many thanks,

Gumdrops


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi - I was having E/D treatment in the UK until all cancelled . 

I had researched a bit . Portugal is one of a very few countries ( including UK ) whose egg donors are not anonymous, just mentioning if that is a factor for you.  Almost all others will use anonymous egg donors as that is the law in most other countries. x


----------



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Snowdropwood,

Thank you for your reply.

I did wonder about that, thank you for that information.  I am going to do a bit of research today.

Gumdrops x


----------



## tanda (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Gumdrops I can recommend Miracle IVF in Nicosia in North Cyprus, we just returned on Saturday. Treatment is quite cheap compared to others as North Cyprus is very cheap for hotels, food etc. We paid 5000 euros for donor egg IVF plus about 1700 for freezing and drugs after for one month. 
By the way dont get confused with Team Miracle, they are not the same clinic (husband and wife team now split). 
Good luck in your search.


----------



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Tanda,

Thank you for your message.

I will have a look into that clinic too.  I have been looking at Zlin, which also seems quite popular.  I think with our experience with UK clinic, abroad is the way to go next.

Good luck with your cycle  

Gumdrops.


----------



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Snowdrop, sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled.  Good luck for your future cycle x


----------



## tanda (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks Gumdrop, we currently have a bfp just waiting to see how it progresses 🙂.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@tanda - amasing news, congrats


----------



## Sunburn 007 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello. Recommendation for Zlin in Czech republic.  Very upfront and honest clinic and will do there utmost to get you preganant. 
I am due baby tomorrow from my cycle last July with them and cant rate them enough. 
There is also a zlin board on this site with a group of ladies cycling or had babies with them too you can have a look at.


----------



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Sunburn,

Thank you.  I am really liking the idea of Zlin.  Is there plenty around to do near clinic too?

Thanks x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Sunburn 007 - amazing news, a great joy is coming x


----------



## Jalops (Feb 28, 2012)

IB Alicante in Spain, amazing. I had 6 rounds of failed ivf cycles In the uk. IB gave me my lucky number 7 In 2015 with a DD fresh cycle and the arrival of my baby girl. 4.5 years on , My new partner and I are booked in for our second cycle, his sperm and Same donor with same clinic in May 2021.  We have same doctor and same team for all these years , amazing clinic.


----------



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Jalops,

Thank you for your reply, lovely to hear you finally had success.

I think I have decided on Zlin after doing lots of research, I feel after reading all the lovely success stories on here that going abroad is definitely the way to go now.

Good luck with your upcoming cycle  

X


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

We used Newlife in Thessaloniki in Greece can 100% recommend them , amazing staff lovely clinic , conviently placed for the airport could not fault them at all. 

We now have DE twin boys (14m)


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@gumdrops - good luck with them, Czech clinics are known to get really great results x


----------

